# Budgie bully



## Trinab

Hello
I'm new to this so hope you forgive my ignorance. I have 4 budgies and I think 3 are boys and 1 girl. One of the boys is a white budgie and is a quiet bird. There is a yellow bird, that is the girl, and it seems like she is bullying the white one by kicking him. She acts like a spoilt child towards him. Where he is, she wants to be.

Does anyone have any recommendations, should I buy more girls?


----------



## poohdog

Depends how much space they have...


----------



## autoglass020

What birds will get along with my cockatiel? Can a budgie eat my 'tiel's food?


----------



## dogandbone

Trinab said:


> Hello
> I'm new to this so hope you forgive my ignorance. I have 4 budgies and I think 3 are boys and 1 girl. One of the boys is a white budgie and is a quiet bird. There is a yellow bird, that is the girl, and it seems like she is bullying the white one by kicking him. She acts like a spoilt child towards him. Where he is, she wants to be.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations, should I buy more girls?


A decent size cage will help for sure, as you'll always get the odd squabble within the flock. In my experience too many hens will cause a riot!



autoglass020 said:


> What birds will get along with my cockatiel? Can a budgie eat my 'tiel's food?


You can mix budgies with them, no problem. Mine live happily with my two tiels. Food wise, generally budgies tend to stick to what they know and like, and whilst the tiel's food isn't likely to harm the budgie, it's more likely not to touch it in the first place. I'm only basing this on my birds' eating habits. Tiels on the other hand will quite enjoy budgie food!


----------



## lisa0307

Trinab said:


> Hello
> I'm new to this so hope you forgive my ignorance. I have 4 budgies and I think 3 are boys and 1 girl. One of the boys is a white budgie and is a quiet bird. There is a yellow bird, that is the girl, and it seems like she is bullying the white one by kicking him. She acts like a spoilt child towards him. Where he is, she wants to be.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations, should I buy more girls?


Kicking eachother is not bullying it's bonding and perfectly normal...she's probably picked him as her love interest ...we have three males and one female and they have lived together in harmony for years, our female has her favourite male and does the same....just make sure your cage is big enough so they can all have their own space if they need it. x


----------



## Ponky42

I think you should buy more females so that there are equal pairs. They can sometimes even change partners when new birds are introduced. They're not unlike humans in that regard.


----------



## morsebarnaby

I have an aviary 6ft +3ft and have 6 birds 3 of each all has been well and 1 hen ''had' 3 eggs. yesterday one of the other hens went in her box and threw out and smashed the eggs , to top that the hens are now bullying her!!!

can you help why has this happened and what can I do. (this is my first time with budgies)


----------



## poohdog

*S*** happens.Put her and her mate in another cage.Sometimes pairs get on sometimes not...it's the luck of the game in bird breeding.*
*6x3 isn't really big enough for three pairs.*


----------

